# Seminary Alumni & Students Needed



## mr_burns (Sep 1, 2011)

I recently created a site to help potential seminary students find the best seminary for their needs. Knowing that there are a few current and former seminarians floating around the board, I thought I'd solicit your help and ask you to visit your seminary's page and leave a "review." My hope is that reading the feedback of current and former students will help those considering seminary to find the one that is just right for them.

Also, if you're seminary isn't listed on the best seminary site, you can use the site's contact form to let me know and I'll get to work on adding it. Hopefully the site will be a good service to those seeking to go to seminary.


----------



## JML (Sep 1, 2011)

I sent you a contact form. You are missing a lot of reformed seminaries:

1. Reformed Baptist Seminary (my school)
2. PRTS
3. RPTS
4. GPTS


----------



## Andres (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Ryan. Sorry I don't have anything to contribute other than to say that your screen name is..."Exx-cellent."

View attachment 2276


----------



## mr_burns (Sep 1, 2011)

John Lanier said:


> You are missing a lot of reformed seminaries



Yeah, I'm missing a lot of seminaries period! Looking for some P/T help to get more posted. We’re Hiring | Best Seminary | Reviews of Top Seminaries

I've added yours to my short-list to get done sooner, rather than later.

Thanks!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 1, 2011)

mr_burns said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > You are missing a lot of reformed seminaries
> ...



Ryan,

I've just sent you a PM regarding help for the site.


----------

